# java moss and aquatic clover



## KoreyDye (Jan 27, 2008)

I have been thinking about adding some java moss and or aquatic clover to my tank and was wondering what ppl thought of these plants. Any info will help thanks!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Java moss is super easy and does great in a tank with low light and nothing else, it seems in my experience. Looks nice too








But could you find out what the scientific name for 'aquatic clover' is?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

duck weed maybe


----------



## KoreyDye (Jan 27, 2008)

thanks for the tip! The scientific name for the aquatic clover is Marsilea quadrifolia. this link is to a site i found it on. http://www.floridadriftwood.com/product.asp?3=246. How much moss souldl i purchase? I have a 55 gal tank.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

clover is some slow growing stuff. my micro swords 10 times the spread vs my clover.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

^^and there you go

Buy however much moss you want, but remember that it grows









Maybe get other low light plants like Cryptocorynes, Bolbitis, and java ferns


----------

